# Summer Game Fest (aka Digital E3) May-August 2020



## BlazingInferno (May 1, 2020)

​


> This Summer, get ready to see the future of video games when Summer Game Fest brings fans a season of breaking news, in-game events, and free playable content. Designed from the ground-up as a first-of-its-kind, all-digital consumer celebration, Summer Game Fest is a multi-month global festival that highlights video games, the world’s leading form of entertainment.





Events/Games:





The summer game fest website has been updated with a "surprise game reveal" with Geoff Keighley on Tuesday, May 12 at 9 AM PT / 12 PM ET.


Credits to @Simon for the OP.


*Spoiler*: _Original Post_ 



So this is what we’re getting instead of E3 this year.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 1, 2020)

Ah, well. As long as we get funny gifs, cool streams of new games and EA being terrible, it's okay to me.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2020)

Inb4 more shitty remakes!


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 2, 2020)

I hate that they make this 4 months. With E3 you had everything tight and nice spread over one week, with this you'll have to wait 4 months to see everything lol. Make it 4 weeks if you want to stretch it out, but not 4 months.

On the other hand it's probably best not to view this as a new E3 but it's own thing.

E3 is finished in any case.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2020)

Yeah, the potential for hilarity isn't really there if they spread this shit around so much .

I'm gonna miss E3 being terrible. Hope Dorito Pope can rise to the challenge.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2020)

Should I sticky this?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Should I sticky this?


Yes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2020)

Guess we got our first date.


----------



## Karma (May 5, 2020)

Isnt the microsoft conference this week apart of this?


----------



## Simon (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2020)

Karma said:


> Isnt the microsoft conference this week apart of this?



Link it.


----------



## Karma (May 5, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Link it.


Thought this was apart of summer games?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2020)

Karma said:


> Thought this was apart of summer games?



I should probably put all of these in the OP but I am too lazy. I'll do it later.


----------



## Simon (May 5, 2020)

Here ya go @Charlotte D. Kurisu

*Spoiler*: __ 




​


> This Summer, get ready to see the future of video games when Summer Game Fest brings fans a season of breaking news, in-game events, and free playable content. Designed from the ground-up as a first-of-its-kind, all-digital consumer celebration, Summer Game Fest is a multi-month global festival that highlights video games, the world’s leading form of entertainment.





Events/Games:


----------



## Simon (May 6, 2020)

The summer game fest website has been updated with a "surprise game reveal" with Geoff Keighley on Tuesday, May 12 at 9 AM PT / 12 PM ET.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2020)

Half-Life 3 Let's go


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 6, 2020)

On the bright side, they don't have to put up with the neckbeard stink this year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2020)

Does anyone remember the Game Awards? You guys are getting too hyped for this. Come on now, It's Dorito Pope.


----------



## Simon (May 6, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Does anyone remember the Game Awards? You guys are getting too hyped for this. Come on now, It's Dorito Pope.


I personally thought last years Game Awards were great. When he came out and said this next announcement isn’t one you’re going to expect and it turned out to be Bravely Default 2, I was legit shook.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Does anyone remember the Game Awards? You guys are getting too hyped for this. Come on now, It's Dorito Pope.



Man you tripping. We had a couple of good gaming awards in 2018 and 2017.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Also Stickying


----------



## Naruto (May 9, 2020)

Someone tag me when this stuff happens. On discord would be even better.


----------



## Simon (May 9, 2020)

Does the Arcade have a discord?


----------



## Naruto (May 9, 2020)

Simon said:


> Does the Arcade have a discord?



Yeah, it's very quiet but it's there. I took down the notice a couple years ago because Khris was worried it would siphon activity away from the section. I agreed, we are a slow section as it is so it's best not to fragment it any further.


----------



## chibbselect (May 9, 2020)

Will there still be cringe-y "just let it happen"-tier gaffs?


----------



## Simon (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2020)

**Interview with Dorito Pope*
*
Just what we craved from these ELECTRONIC ENTERTAINMENT DEVICES expositions.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 12, 2020)

Supposed to be a new game announced in 6 minutes. My expectations are low.


----------



## blakstealth (May 12, 2020)

I remember playing the shit out of THPS2's demo on ps1. I haven't owned any tony hawk or skating game, but this seems like a good introduction.

Also, this was a good reveal overall. good mix of interview and REAL GAMEPLAY.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 12, 2020)

My sister used to have the first one, and I played it sometimes. Skateboarding wasn’t really a thing I was into when I was younger, so I’m glad I didn’t expect to see something that appeals to me.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 12, 2020)

Yeah I only played it on PS1 too.

Funny though that I recognize some of the old maps in the remake. Cool stuff. Probably won't get it though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2020)

Dorito needs to do a better job managing these dates. I have no idea when I am supposed to tune in.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 12, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dorito needs to do a better job managing these dates. I have no idea when I am supposed to tune in.




Same. I guess I need to stay glued to twitter and this thread for updates and announcements.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2020)




----------



## BlazingInferno (May 12, 2020)

I hear people speculating it involves Mass Effect


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Simon (May 13, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> I hear people speculating it involves Mass Effect


The remastered trilogy is all but officially confirmed at this point, so this might be the announcement.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 13, 2020)

Simon said:


> The remastered trilogy is all but officially confirmed at this point, so this might be the announcement.



Never played the games myself but heard the 3rds ending pissed people off. You think they will fix that or keep it as is.


----------



## Simon (May 13, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Never played the games myself but heard the 3rds ending pissed people off. You think they will fix that or keep it as is.


It’s not as bad as everyone made it out to be, it’s just not what people wanted. They’ll definitely keep it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Never played the games myself but heard the 3rds ending pissed people off. You think they will fix that or keep it as is.



They already changed it when the original came out. It was a pretty hilarious mess considering the entire game was badly written, the ending was just the punch line. Mass Effect peaked when it started.


----------



## Simon (May 13, 2020)

ME3 definitely felt rushed, could’ve gotten at least a 4th game out of the original trilogy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

>Epic Games


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2020)

**Graphics fellatio by a couple of nerds*
*
BORING.


----------



## Karma (May 13, 2020)

Wtf am I watching


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2020)

I like how Tim Sweedey looks a robot trying to impersonate a human.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

Many aspects of that tech demo actually look worse than games already out btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Many of aspects of that tech demo actually look worse than games already out btw.



I wanted gameplay and games. Graphics are already good as is...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2020)

Do people who don't actually make games give a shit about this?

I've been hearing this "LOADING TIMES ARE OVER" and "FULLY IMMERSIVE GAYM" 2 generations ago. Then devs push the consoles to their limit during the first fucking year and scale down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

Also

>First look at PS5 in-game
>Still at 30fps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Do people who don't actually make games give a shit about this?



I personally don't care.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2020)

Fartnite on UE5 OMG


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2020)

tbh i probably wouldnt expect a huge leap in conventional graphics at all this gen
XSeX only has 2x more TFlops than X1X, PS5 has ~1.7-1.8x .. + architecture minor tweaks

the big changes must come from:
CPU - fps, physics, AI
SSD
maybe some RTX ON effects  since it will have hardware raytracing now

also VRR on new TVs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

BTW IGN's "reveal" is just an article announcing UE5.  



And you all thought the memes ended with E3.


----------



## Karma (May 13, 2020)

I wonder how soon major devs will switch to UE5.

FF7R looks amazing and it's only using UE4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

How did this get 28k likes already?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2020)

Triangles, Khris.

Triangles are the shit. There's millions of them.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 13, 2020)

You can’t spell ignorant without IGN.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

I agree with this. Tho seeing Anthem last year, and DB Kakarot this year. It could've already happened a couple of years ago.


----------



## Karma (May 13, 2020)

That part made me think open world sonic instead of superman.

Superman is weird character to make a game about. Who do u make the fodder enemies? Do u just give him Arkham combat? How do u balance the exploration/traversal around flight?

Gat out of Hell is already a decent superman game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

Karma said:


> Who do u make the fodder enemies?



This isn't a major issue given how we've already had games about OP protagonists overpowering fodder. Dante comes to mind for example.   

Just make the combat flamboyance badass showmanship to make it seem like Superman isn't being 100% serious, I think that's part of his personality with him crossing his arms and shit, until he's fighting the bosses. Or give everyone Kryptonite I dunno. Not really into DC. But we're due a decent AAA Superman game by now.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 13, 2020)

Mafia Trilogy Remake. 

We ought to keep track of how many remakes or remasters devs make tho, seems like it's all they are doing these days.

Still waiting on that Hogs of War remake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Hogs of War


that game, oh the nostlagia


Hogs > Worms


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Hogs > Worms



Always. 

Spare ribs and bacon > tiny dicks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (May 13, 2020)

That ps5 demo. 

Why is the character model the least detailed thing there. Am I bugging? She looks so out of place because her model is slightly cartoonish behind such a photorealistic back drop


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2020)

Vault said:


> That ps5 demo.
> 
> Why is the character model the least detailed thing there. Am I bugging? She looks so out of place because her model is slightly cartoonish behind such a photorealistic back drop


she came from Fortnite world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

Vault said:


> That ps5 demo.
> 
> Why is the character model the least detailed thing there. Am I bugging? She looks so out of place because her model is slightly cartoonish behind such a photorealistic back drop



Many aspects of that tech demo weren't really that impressive for me personally tbh. Nothing screams impressive more than a stoney mountain terrain. Those are usually the lamest areas in a game that are passed through as quickly as possible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2020)

I guess I can link this here


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 27, 2020)




----------



## BlazingInferno (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Simon (May 29, 2020)

Tough to tell what's actually coming out of summer game fest itself, they just retweet a lot of other gaming events and news.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 29, 2020)

Simon said:


> Tough to tell what's actually coming out of summer game fest itself, they just retweet a lot of other gaming events and news.



To be fair, most employess are working at from home and this event is a 1st for the Industry with the Covid-19 epidemic.


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2020)

We're over the PS5 thread old man


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

Snoozefest PC show stream starts in 10


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2020)

Persona 3 & 4 in 4K in Steam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

any lonks?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

Is this the right link?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

Hahaha. Yeah, it is.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2020)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!



*INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2020)

Steam baby, thank you Gaben


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

That's a nice PS2 character model on a nice PS3 graphics engine.


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2020)

Is this even worth watching?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

Second hand embarrassment.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2020)

Karma said:


> Is this even worth watching?


aside from persona 4 and maybe some Mafia 1 remake gameplay - not really


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

>can summon trains

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

Here we go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

People are thirsty ATLUS ffs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

Man, RTS trailers are always a tough sell with trailers. It's fun to play but boring as fuck to watch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> People are thirsty ATLUS ffs.



That Torchlight 3 in second place.

Ouch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

**With SSStyle*
*
I see what you did there. I like New Blood and its retro FPS thirst.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

So they're offering a bunduru?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

notfortnite.com
devilmayquake.com
shootyboom.com
deaderspace.com

This fucking guy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

My stream died 

EDIT: we back


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

Damn. This guy handsome and masculine as fuck. He must be swimming in puss.


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2020)

They might announce BB for PC I guess


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

Karma said:


> They might announce BB for PC I guess


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

Okay. This game now kinda looks more appealing without the shitty generic rap slapped on it for no reason.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

Godfall? More like FramerateFall.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

Wow, can't quite put my finger on what game that this Doom rip off reminds me of...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

Fae Tactics would be cool, but.... furries man.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

Ouch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

PC gaming folks.

We're done.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> PC gaming folks.
> 
> We're done.


this PC show made me embarrased to be a PC gaymer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

>Capcom

here we go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm done with GTA. This was the shit back in the day, hope this remake's good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

This looks great tbh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh, it's that famous game.

Black Souls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

This looks so boring lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

Shadowman was fucking great. Nightdive is a bro dev.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

This show needs more weab shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

This is an i*c*st game. dont @ me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

Cris Tales is cool. I'm in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

Weird West is what the rest of the world calls murica. True story.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2020)

I just don't get the farm sim games at all. @Karma you into this shit?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

Rip off and tear, bro.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2020)

Okay, this actually relaxing and comfy as shit.


----------



## Karma (Jun 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just don't get the farm sim games at all. @Karma you into this shit?


Not only is it more tedious than actual farming, but u dont even get a workout from it.


----------



## Karma (Jun 15, 2020)

Is there an EA show today?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2020)

Karma said:


> Is there an EA show today?



18th.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2020)

Can't wait to see more Nina Struthers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

There's a thing tonight.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 18, 2020)

I'll be here to see this (but it's EA though ).


----------



## Karma (Jun 18, 2020)

Wut time?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

Karma said:


> Wut time?



In three hours.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

>Stream starts in 10 minutes

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 1, Guests: 1)*



Zero faith in EA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2020)

Anthem revival here we gooooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

>Greg Miller


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2020)

Apex is cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

ahh yes Switch/PC crossplay. 19fps vs. 144fps. match of the millennium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

>EA philanthropy
>While enabling 6 year old gamblers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

Dante's Inferno on Steam EA. Do it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

Fuck the oscars man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I agree with this. Tho seeing Anthem last year, and DB Kakarot this year. It could've already happened a couple of years ago.


What game is this??????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What game is this??????



It's a tech demo for Unreal Engine 5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

>You play the mechanics with the story
>You have never played something like before

This guy still drunk.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's a tech demo for Unreal Engine 5.


The game name bro.


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

Jesus. That hair.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

Lurker said:


> The game name bro.



It's not a game bro.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 18, 2020)

Playstation 5 destroyed it.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's not a game bro.


How not?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

This guy legit out here with a golden braid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

Lurker said:


> How not?



Because it's a tech demo.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Because it's a tech demo.


I'll stick to what I know from I've seen so far then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

EA guy 1: Quick! Cash in on Fortnite and Waifus.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> EA guy 1: Quick! Cash in on Fortnite and Waifus.


I'm not Bontamod my man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

Ooooh. Squadrons has SP.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

>50 Components (aka. Ability Mods)

Here comes the lootboxes.


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2020)

this game looks so great.


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >50 Components (aka. Ability Mods)
> 
> Here comes the lootboxes.


they said no microtransactions


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2020)

Simon said:


> they said no microtransactions


----------



## Simon (Jun 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Makes sense, Battlefront II happened.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2020)

im happy for all the SKATE fans


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 18, 2020)

All they had to do was remaster Dead Space

zzz


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 18, 2020)

I played Borderlands 3 a bit and took a nap afterwards. I completely forgot about this presentation. I'll watch it later tonight I guess.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 19, 2020)

Oh gee, I wonder what game it could be


----------



## Karma (Jun 22, 2020)

Wut time is the smash direct?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 22, 2020)

8:40 am central, or about 15 mins


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2020)

":40" Sakurai is wild man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2020)

Crash 4 Announcement in 20 minutes.


----------



## Karma (Jun 22, 2020)

Hopefully its design is similar to Odyssey


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2020)

Dorito cringe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2020)

>Tight ass levels
>Rehash of a lot of 3's stages and gimmicks
>Some new gimmicks

Good shit. 

Crash's model is a bit weird, but as long as the physics are nailed this will be good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Jun 22, 2020)

Damn, even Dorito Pope asked him y it wasnt closer to Odyssey


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2020)

Karma said:


> Damn, even Dorito Pope asked him y it wasnt closer to Odyssey



As in Mario? Good thing it wasn't.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 22, 2020)

My fingernails were curling upwards at that cringe introduction with the mascot guy. Ugh.

Game looks fun tho.


----------



## Karma (Jun 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> As in Mario? Good thing it wasn't.


He asked him y it wasnt more open with a focus on exploration and collecting.

The dev gave a good response, tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2020)

Crash has Miriam's Invert boys


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2020)

Karma said:


> He asked him y it wasnt more open with a focus on exploration and collecting.
> 
> The dev gave a good response, tho



Yeah. We don't need another Odyssey. 

We need another old school Crash tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2020)

lel. Skipping this.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> lel. Skipping this.



We skipping games over minor details again, Kurisu?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> We skipping games over minor details again, Kurisu?



I meant rest of the shitty dorito stream.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 22, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I meant rest of the shitty dorito stream.



Enlighten me on the Dorito thing? I keep hearing that a lot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Enlighten me on the Dorito thing? I keep hearing that a lot



Picture worth a thousand doritos


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 23, 2020)

What is this


----------



## Karma (Jun 23, 2020)

Ah yes, the giant enemy crab game


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2020)

Good to see our media embed plugin is broken.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2020)

Atlus is just letting Catherine play uninterrupted 

Like we've never seen Catherine gameplay.


----------



## Simon (Jun 23, 2020)

Catherine Dancing All Night


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2020)

That was the direct I was supposed to actually watch given my tastes.  SMH. 

It wasn't even well promoted.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2020)

30 mins of Catherine.

*EDGE*


----------



## Simon (Jun 23, 2020)

That catherine monster design just makes me think someone at ATLUS loves eating ass.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2020)

Me 30 mins ago: "Maybe we can finally see some SMTV footage".


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2020)

I hate Catherine now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2020)

The fuck is even happening here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2020)

You still watching?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 27, 2020)

Sure would be nice if we had a Nintendo Direct....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2020)

Bandai Namco will host “Play Anime Live,” a digital showcase featuring the latest news and trailers for its lineup of upcoming console, PC, and mobile game titles, on , the company announced. You will be able to watch it live on , Twitch, and 

In addition to news and trailers, the showcase will also feature questions-and-answers with the developers, live giveaways, and more.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2020)

Can we have some games now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2020)

It's Ubisoft's thing today.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 12, 2020)

Is there anything from them that hasn’t been leaked already?


----------



## Karma (Jul 12, 2020)

I'd be happy with any news about Beyond Good and Evil 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2020)

Wait. Wasn't this Watch dogs out yet?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 12, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Wasn't this Watch dogs out yet?



I was thinking the same thing, I thought it came out a while ago?


----------



## Karma (Jul 12, 2020)

It got delayed like 2 times


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2020)

How can gameplay try so hard yet still be so boring?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2020)

Holy shit! A wild asset dumper appeared!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2020)

Smash is a 20+ year old series. And there still aint a legit good clone of it out there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2020)

>Era of Chaos

Is there an unwritten rule that dictates mobishit games has to have lame names?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2020)

I swear all these Battle Royal games look the same. Any second now we're gonna read some news about a dev plagiarizing assets from another.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2020)

Holy shit. That's a big ass wolf.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2020)

**Grenade analogy**

That's fucking dumb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2020)

Damn this is intense.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2020)

Wow. This sucked. Aight cya later fools.


----------



## Simon (Jul 14, 2020)

Summer game fest just keeps dropping those bangers!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bandai Namco will host “Play Anime Live,” a digital showcase featuring the latest news and trailers for its lineup of upcoming console, PC, and mobile game titles, on , the company announced. You will be able to watch it live on , Twitch, and
> 
> In addition to news and trailers, the showcase will also feature questions-and-answers with the developers, live giveaways, and more.
> 
> Stay tuned.



@Deathbringerpt I was wrong about the Xbone thing's timing. I was thinking of this. The Xbone thing is on 23 July.


----------



## Karma (Jul 14, 2020)

Simon said:


> Summer game fest just keeps dropping those bangers!!


Spreading out 1 week of news over 3 months was a bit much


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 14, 2020)

It's the shittiest format ever. Being bored for 2 hours in a 3 hour event while enjoying the cringe and getting hyped here and there is still better than being bored for 3 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 20, 2020)

Now we're talking. This has been a great pixelshit year for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2020)

Might have Blasphemous stuff, so I'll keep it playing on my second screen.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 20, 2020)

I got a Best Buy app notification saying to sign up to be notified for Xbox Series X pre-orders. So I guess they’ll be up after the event on Thursday?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2020)

Holy shit. The new Blasphemous content looks insane.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 30, 2020)

*AAA publishers are doing just fine without E3*



The E3 is dead and if some of you still thought it's coming back next year and continue on like nothing happened the above should put an end to this thought.

This sucks for small studios but AAA publishers have nothing to gain from an E3. Maybe we will see a substitute specifially for indies where the small guys can gather together but even then without the pull of the big studios they will not get the same coverage.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 5, 2020)

I'd be lying if I said I won't miss the E3 memes.

But it hasn't been the same for a few years now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> *AAA publishers are doing just fine without E3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one ever "needed" E3 and no one ever said anything even close to that. And there's a shitload of events specifically catered to indie developers. These Journos just spew whatever they need to churn them articles.

E3 was terrible but it was also fun. No matter how did this place was a few years ago, people would shitpost like no tomorrow when that shit was on.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 5, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No one ever "needed" E3 and no one ever said anything even close to that. And there's a shitload of events specifically catered to indie developers. These Journos just spew whatever they need to churn them articles.
> 
> E3 was terrible but it was also fun. No matter how did this place was a few years ago, people would shitpost like no tomorrow when that shit was on.



I always loved watching the E3 because everything was so nicely put one after another, we would always meet up for some nights where we do nothing but drink, eat junk and watch the memes make themselves.

Instead we now get such shit like the thing this thread is dedicated for where you wait 4 freaking months to get a tiny bit of info here and there with nothing but a big void in between.

Sucks the E3 is gone but it happened. Better get used to the fact. It was on a downwards spiral for a couple of years now anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> E3 was terrible but it was also fun.



Pretty much. 

And having all major announcements of the year condensed into one weekend was pretty cool too.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 6, 2020)

Idunno what this holds but enjoy?!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2020)

Utopia Realm said:


> Idunno what this holds but enjoy?!?



I heard that other than Crash this was lame.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I heard that other than Crash this was lame.



Yeah you didn’t miss much. I’m glad Sony made it clear it wasn’t going to be PS5 focused beforehand.


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I heard that other than Crash this was lame.


So disappointing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2020)

I mean you could still theoretically put up a decent direct even if it's PS4/VR focused.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 8, 2020)

I superficially clicked through it earlier today and it seemed to be mainly indie games so whether it was good or not depends on whether you like indies or not.

Comments were filled with idiots who bitched about no GTA 6 and shit like that though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> I superficially clicked through it earlier today and it seemed to be mainly indie games so whether it was good or not depends on whether you like indies or not.
> 
> Comments were filled with idiots who bitched about no GTA 6 and shit like that though.



I do love indies. My taste is kinda niche there as well so.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2020)

Fuck this Summer garbage. Time for old has-beens pixel shit fake 3D FPS.

I just want a new Blood game if they're just gonna fuck me raw with the unlubed nostalgia dick by using Caleb's voice actor for this thing.


----------



## The World (Aug 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy shit. The new Blasphemous content looks insane.


Ik I should have picked it up during the sale


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 18, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Hmm



Would be great if his tweets weren't happening either.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2020)

12 minutes.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 27, 2020)

Guaranteed prediction: still no price or pre-order announcements for the PS5 and Series X.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 27, 2020)

> Bioware trying really hard  to get people excited about DA4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2020)

Don't break your arm jerking yourself off, Bioware.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2020)

Why do fuck do I need to put up with fucking Dorito Pope in Gamescom? Isn't this shit in Krautland?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 27, 2020)

Literally thank god for Doom only until now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2020)

Didn't even see it. Is the trailer up already?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 27, 2020)

Yep, not particularly long, but a cool GOW scale lvl set piece + the usual good stuff.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2020)

Yay, Warcraft cartoons. Amazing.

But not even the in-game cutscene kind. The shitty sketch slideshow kind.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 27, 2020)

DOOM guy carrying for now.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 27, 2020)

They're trying really hard to have Diablo and WoW become the same thing apparently.
Also fuck you for trivializing Uther's death now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2020)

**Frostmorne is soooooooo scary, you guys! It sucks souls!* 

*Welllllllllllllllllllllll, not exactly. Maybe just a *bit* of a soul, the rest of it goes to Blue Man Heaven or whatever.*
*
Why are people still invested in this shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2020)

Also, new Sam and Max is awesome.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 27, 2020)

Finally some Little Nightmares 2. It looks great.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 27, 2020)

Haven't seen the Factor 5 logo in a long time. 
Don't care for the game, but it's nice to see.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Aug 27, 2020)

What a fucking waste of time .
I want my 2 hours back


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Haven't seen the Factor 5 logo in a long time.
> Don't care for the game, but it's nice to see.




I had NO idea thing even existed. It's definitely my kind of shit. Also, I thought Factor 5 went down under.


----------



## Xebec (Aug 27, 2020)

Either Mass Effect remaster is a lie or we have to wait till september/october for the reveal


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m confused, is it actually over or are we still getting more shit from Gamescom?


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 28, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> I’m confused, is it actually over or are we still getting more shit from Gamescom?



This was just the Opening Night Life. 

Gamescom goes till sunday. 

We will get more infos on the games shown on the ONL but it's unlikely new surprise announcements come around.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 28, 2020)

Last night's show was just.. extremely uninteresting. When are we gonna drop the whole "professional corporate presentation" shit and just roll with the games

Let's hope we get that promised RE8 trailer at least


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2020)

Jon Snow said:


> Last night's show was just.. extremely uninteresting. When are we gonna drop the whole "professional corporate presentation" shit and just roll with the games
> 
> Let's hope we get that promised RE8 trailer at least



I don't think Capcom is listed as a partner for Gamescom this year.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 31, 2020)

So today’s the final day. Doubt this will end with a bang


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2020)

I totally missed it and am still disappointed. 

I think E3 next year will do just fine considering the alternative was functional but completely boring.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 5, 2020)

3drealms

If you're into retro shooters, this is the event for you. Just connect the link.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 7, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu can we unpin this thread now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu can we unpin this thread now?



Is TGS not part of this?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is TGS not part of this?



Wasn’t this supposed to end at the end of August?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 10, 2020)

Tis lame indeed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> Wasn’t this supposed to end at the end of August?



I'll unsticky after the TGS


----------

